# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Onkelz

## Enrico

25 Jahre, sie haben mich zwar nicht so lange begleitet, vieleicht 20 Jahre davon.

Kevin, Gonzo und Stefan, vor allen Pe, ich vermisse euch!

Musste mal sein, verzeiht mir.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqzKxQTKO00

----------


## Enrico

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3KhGW9-FjE

----------


## ling

Eine sehr umstrittene Band, die ich jedoch sehr gerne höre (geht natürlich nicht immer). Bis auf die alten Sachen haben sie teils wirklich sehr gute Text eund einfach klasse Musik gemacht. 
Hatte mir auch ein Konzert der Abschlusstournee Adioz angeshen und war sehr begeistert. War und wird sicherlich immer eines meiner Lieblingskonzerte bleiben, obwohl ich etwas voreingenommen und mit einen komischen Gefühlt dort hin ging...

LG, ling

----------


## Enrico

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1SUyRASojU

Dann hör ich auf in alten zeiten zu leben.

Hab gerade die Karten gezählt, ich war auf 38 Konzerten :super:

----------


## schiene

Die Hammerband schlechthin für mich.Trotz Medienboykotts eine der populärsten Bands Deutschlands,und das auch weltweit.War selbst auf mehrern Konzerten der "Frankfurter Buben".
Kritische Texte ohne wenn und aber!
Hier noch eines meiner Lieblingslieder.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQJbViJ4lmU

Für alle die den Clip nicht schauen können oder den Text nicht kennen:
Kirche 

Du bezahlst für ihren Segen 
Für die Angst vor dem Tod 
Dein Geld hält sie am Leben 
Gibt ihnen ihr täglich Brot 
Du hängst an ihren Lippen 
Und Du glaubst, daß Du sie brauchst 
Dann klammer Dich an sie 
Bis Du verfaulst 

Ich scheiße auf die Kirche 
Ihren Papst und seinen Segen 
Ich brauch’ ihn nicht als Krücke 
Ich kann alleine leben 
Falls Du das nicht kannst 
Ja, falls Du ihn brauchst 
Werde mit ihm glücklich 
Doch zwing mir nicht Deinen Glauben auf 

Zensur und Moralismus 
Ist alles was sie bringt 
Eine halbe Erlösung 
Der Himmel stinkt 
Und Du willst für sie sterben 
In ihrem Namen 
Für die Kirche 
Für ein Amen 

Ich pisse auf den Papst 
Und seine römische Zentrale 
Auf den Vatikan 
Und seine Sklaven 
Ich glaube nicht an eure Worte 
Ich bin doch nicht bekloppt 
Denn wer keine Angst vorm Teufel hat 
Braucht auch keinen Gott 

Ich scheiße auf die Kirche 
Ihren Papst und seinen Segen 
Ich brauch’ ihn nicht als Krücke 
Ich kann alleine leben 
Falls Du das nicht kannst 
Ja, falls Du ihn brauchst 
Dann werde mit ihm glücklich 
Doch zwing mir nicht Deinen Glauben auf 

Ich pisse auf den Papst 
Und seine römische zentrale 
Auf den Vatikan 
Und seine Sklaven 
Ich glaube nicht an eure Worte 
Ich bin doch nicht bekloppt 
Denn wer keine Angst vorm Teufel hat 
Braucht auch keinen Gott

----------


## Enrico

Kirche.........

Schiene, ich freu mich auf dich :super:

----------


## Hua Hin

ähhh,   ::   ich muss jetzt mal blöd fragen, 
sind das nicht die Jungs, mit den vielen rechtsradikalen Anhängern???

----------


## Enrico

Ja, leider. Das lag aber an den Fans, das die nix vertsanden haben. Der Band selber hat es nie gefallen und sie haben auf jedem Konzert versucht sowenig wie möglich von den Caoten rein zu lassen.

----------


## maadamm

Jo
da habe ich mir vor langer Zeit auch mal  LP´s von gekauft,
mit soner Puppe vorne auf dem Cover, ist glaube ich meine Älteste. :musik:

----------


## schiene

Hier mal nen Link zu der Seite von Stephan dem Gitarristen der Onkelz.Da gibts ne Menge zu lesen über seine Einstellung,Meinungen,Texte u.s.w.Ist nicht ganz ohne was er so schreibt.
http://www.der-w.de/j2ee/sinn_und_absicht.html

----------

